# Scooby Doo



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

I blundered across these a few weeks ago in my search for interesting (and cheap) figures:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/random-11pc...da48549bd035bdff32490c&pid=100506&rk=1&rkt=1&

My particular 'random assortment' had some of the ones shown, plus others - a bit heavy on the 'monster' side, but that doesn't bother me. A couple members of Mystery Inc, were disguised as pirates. Two Shaggy figures, one with a tall plate of food, the other showing him as an exterminator (?) The paint jobs were a bit odd in places - splatter, maybe? - but they'll work. A few of the figures have limited articulation - head/arm movement. Roughly 1/24.

Also:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/VINTAGE-199...0921519?hash=item5449884a2f:g:RnIAAOSwwzhZRDu-

Advertised as a cake topper. Probably about 1/20ish.


----------

